# Anyone looking for a LGD?



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

I am purchasing a female Great pyrenees puppy from a goat farm in Tonasket Wa. (Northern border). She also has another female and a male puppy available. They have been with her goats since birth. She will be making a trip down to Portland and to the coast in February. At that time she will be bringing my girl to me. If anyone is interested in one of the puppies, let me know. Karen has raised goats for 20 years and is very knowledgable about the LGDs.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't need one, but you said she was in Tonasket? Are you near there? I am in Chesaw...we could be close neighbors!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

I am from SW Washington (Brush Prairie) The farm 'Belle' (our Great Pyr) came from is up there. Boy did they get the snow!
She has goats too. Are you close to her?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

If only I was on the west coast :sigh:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Tonasket is close, one of the two towns near me! I would love to know where this lady is! Do you have a contact for her?


----------

